# BooBoo July 11th 2013 - July 18th 2013



## BoobooBunny (Jul 20, 2013)

With regrets I am posting Boo Boo's death. We only had Boo Boo a short time as he was found outside. I found that he had peed white and I thought that's just what bunnies peed and he had a check up anyways so I thought nothing of it... <3 RIP


----------



## Azerane (Jul 20, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss.  It's amazing how much they can become a part of our lives in such a short time.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about BooBoo~no matter how long or little you have them, it's still awful to lose them.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 20, 2013)

Oh no! I'm so sorry. It was such a short time but its always painful no matter how long we've had them. RIP little BooBoo. Binky free over the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 20, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## kmaben (Jul 20, 2013)

So sorry to hear this! Seemed like everything was going so well. Glad he found a nice place to stay though for his short time.


----------

